# Java Sparrows fighting



## JoanOfArc67 (Sep 26, 2009)

We got our first pair of Javas on Friday, on the presumption that they were a male/female pair. This certainly seemed the case as the one with slightly imperfect plumage seemed to be the only one singing. They settled down quickly, but today they have started fighting tooth and nail. First it was the female picking on the male but now the tables have turned and it seems the male is picking on the female. There has been less singing today too.

We also have a female budgie, not in the same cage, but in the same room.

Do you think the Javas will sort it out amongst themselves? They haven't done each other any injury yet, but it could come to that if it gets any worse. Could they be 2 males? Looking at the beaks and comparing them with info on other sites they certainly could be.

Any suggestions on the best course of action.

Regards

Janine


----------



## lonchura_boi (Aug 19, 2009)

its likely they are both males, but i have known an exceptionaly aggressive female or two in my time.
i recently got some javas for the first time in ages, 4 of them. i imediately recognised that it was 3 males and 1 female. the two spare males i took to work and now live in the office. until a few days ago they got on great but now fight like cat and dog. looking at them i realised that one of them was in full breeding condition (the base of the beak becomes swollen and the red colour intesifys) and the other was not, so its a case of territorial behaviour. 
leave them to it just now, but if there seems to be any damage, sepperate them if you can. if they simply dont get on, then perhaps swap one for a definate female.


----------



## JoanOfArc67 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the reply. That certainly sounds like the case with mine. The one who does the singing does seem to have a more swollen beak base than the other. His plumage is slightly imperfect, but I suspect that is genetic rather than condition. The one we thought was a female seems very subdued this morning, while he is singing his heart out. Either she is a female or he has now become submissive.

I will certainly keep an eye on them.

Thanks once again.


----------

